# Snakeheads



## Skakehead Owns All (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi all.

My snakehead is so cool.

Anyone else into snakeheads?

I feed mine on piranhas. 8)


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Your snakehead might not have liked the four jumbo red-bellies I used to have.


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Years ago I tried to get my hands on a snakehead... but since they're banned in my state, is was not possible. I still wish I could get one, but as I think about it after the fact, I'm glad I never did, as I don't think I would have been able to accommodate a larger tank for it in the long run.I went with a pike instead, that looked cool, similar look in small part to a snakehead, and easier to acquire and accommodate. Still like snakeheads, though.


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

I had snakeheads get in my pond about 5 years ago. NOT GOOD FOR MY OTHER FISH! I put one I caught in a tank out in the shop. He pushed the top off and when I found him it was too late. 
His name was "Czar"


----------

